# Pandora my big girl



## RatNewbie (Jun 16, 2013)

Probably my second favourite pet beaten only by mans best friend my dog  !


----------



## avalouise (Jun 8, 2013)

My boyfriend literally just fell out of his chair lol. I love snakes! I'd get one if I could.


----------



## RatNewbie (Jun 16, 2013)

avalouise said:


> My boyfriend literally just fell out of his chair lol. I love snakes! I'd get one if I could.


Haha! Brilliant!

Pandora is a big softie though I've taken her to schools to see the children.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

She's beautiful, then again I love boa constrictors. How old is she?

Oh, and you have an awesome beard


----------



## RatNewbie (Jun 16, 2013)

She's around 6 years old


----------

